# выбор баяна



## genna (25 Авг 2015)

какой производитель круче юпитер,пиджыни,россия,скандалли и чем...


----------



## vev (25 Авг 2015)

*genna*, 

а в чем для Вас "крутизна" заключается? Что Вы на нем делать собираетесь? Что играть? 

P.S. а русский то зачем коверкать? Думаете Вам это "крутизны" придает?


----------



## sedovmika (25 Авг 2015)

Круче всех баян на котором Вы играете (на аватарке)...


----------



## genna (25 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> *genna*,
> 
> а в чем для Вас "крутизна" заключается? Что Вы на нем делать собираетесь? Что играть?
> 
> P.S. а русский то зачем коверкать? Думаете Вам это "крутизны" придает?


мне интересно у кого басы сильнее,у кого механика,у кого голоса


----------



## vev (25 Авг 2015)

*genna*, вопрос остается в силе. Вам что играть? На одном мехе, механике и голосах играть невозможно. Инструмент это баланс всех компонентов. Для джаза - одно, для классики - другое.


----------



## genna (25 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> vev написал(а):
> 
> 
> > *genna*, вопрос остается в силе. Вам что играть? На одном мехе, механике и голосах играть невозможно. Инструмент это баланс всех компонентов. Для джаза - одно, для классики - другое.


класику


----------



## vev (25 Авг 2015)

*genna*,

Немногословный Вы наш 

Ну хорошо. А какого ответа Вы ждете? Ну вот сказали Вам, что бариновский Юпитер самое крутое в мире. И что? Какая Ваша реакция? 
Наверное под классику, учитывая цельнопланочный бас, я бы выбрал Юпитер. Хотя Pigini и Scandalli  более чем достойные аппараты, если правильно выбрана модель и согласовано с фабрикой, какие голоса Вы хотите.

С другой стороны, у каждого исполнителя свои пристрастия и свой любимый инструмент. Для кого-то - Юпитер, для кого-то - Pigini. Щупайте, слушайте сами. Никто за Вас ничего не выберет


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Авг 2015)

genna (25.08.2015, 12:41) писал:


> класику


 Кому советуем? Вариантов очень мало. То есть их всего три.
1. Спрашивает ребёнок.
2. Спрашивает не носитель языка. Нерусский, возможно из далёкой страны.
3. Спрашивает нерусский ребёнок.
Ответы будут сформулированы знатоками максимально полно, если знать, кому они адресованы.


----------



## MAN (25 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly (25.08.2015, 13:41) писал:


> Кому советуем? Вариантов очень мало. То есть их всего три.1. Спрашивает ребёнок.2. Спрашивает не носитель языка. Нерусский, возможно из далёкой страны.3. Спрашивает нерусский ребёнок.


 На эти вопросы ответы найти как раз несложно, достаточно заглянуть к автору темы в профиль, где указано
Полное имя: *геннадій
*Место жительства: хмельницький
Дата рождения: 28.08.2000 (14)То есть парень видимо действительно нерусский, но не из далёкой страны, а из братской Малороссии, сиречь Украины. Однако, если учесть ситуацию (я имею в виду отношение к русскому языку в его государстве), этого вполне достаточно, чтобы перестать цепляться к нему по поводу правописания.
Не ребёнок уже, но и взрослым его тоже не назовёшь, скорее отрок, подросток, иначе говоря.


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Авг 2015)

Я ж говорю- иностранец.
Чтоб я так жил... В 14 лет выбирать между Пиджини и Юпитером. 

Хорошие зарплаты за границей...


----------



## zet10 (25 Авг 2015)

Шутки,шутками,а у меня лично за последний месяц с Украины купили четыре относительно дорогих инструмента,в то время как Россияне вообще перестали что либо покупать и ушли " в подполье". Поэтому весьма возможно ,что паренек действительно " с деньгами" ,или его родители))...


----------



## zet10 (25 Авг 2015)

Я кстати советую покупать "Юпитер", за 17 тыс. евро на фабрике под руководством С.М. Баринова.Ну или "Пиджини" за 15 тыс. евро с доставкой на Украину под моим руководством уже))...


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Авг 2015)

zet10 (25.08.2015, 16:07) писал:


> за последний месяц с Украины купили четыре относительно дорогих инструмента


 А зачем им РФ? Они в ЕС всё сами могут "покуплять" на выгодных условиях. Пиджини, Бугари Армандо и пр. Ибо они - европейцы. Где-то я читал...


----------



## MAN (25 Авг 2015)

MAN (25.08.2015, 15:48) писал:


> Чтоб я так жил... В 14 лет выбирать между Пиджини и Юпитером.


 В канун 15-летия, заметьте! Геннадия через пару дней поздравлять будут и он, возможно, хочет определиться с тем какой баян хочет получить в подарок.


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Авг 2015)

Аааааа... Я уж думал, паренёк реально хочет играть "класегу". А он просто, сидя в Бентли, рассуждает о вреде омаров и пользе чёрной икры.


----------



## zet10 (25 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly,а с чего Вы это решили? Может парень действительно хочет играть на баяне и интересуется перспективой на будушее инструмента? При чём тут "Бентили "и икра?


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Авг 2015)

Ничего я не решаю ни за кого.
Может, хлопец выложит ролик с своим исполнением классики, и тогда станет ясно,- какой инструмент подойдёт. Важен стиль, рост играющего, предпочтения по особенностям игры.


----------



## genna (25 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Ничего я не решаю ни за кого.
> Может, хлопец выложит ролик с своим исполнением классики, и тогда станет ясно,- какой инструмент подойдёт. Важен стиль, рост играющего, предпочтения по особенностям игры.


я просто интересуюсь на будущее...думаю плохого в етом нет...


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Авг 2015)

Ааааа, на будущее. Понятно.

А сегодня уровень каков? Может, пока не надо Вам Пиджини? 

На чём сегодня исполняете классику?


----------



## genna (25 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Ааааа, на будущее. Понятно.
> 
> А сегодня уровень каков? Может, пока не надо Вам Пиджини?
> 
> На чём сегодня исполняете классику?


пока не надо...я интересуюсь заранее...мне говорили что всеровно брать нужно...рано или поздно...вот я и интересуюсь...изучаю материал так сказать...


----------



## MAN (26 Авг 2015)

genna (25.08.2015, 18:11) писал:


> я просто интересуюсь на будущее...думаю плохого в етом нет...


genna (25.08.2015, 22:10) писал:


> мне говорили что всеровно брать нужно...рано или поздно...вот я и интересуюсь...изучаю материал так сказать...


 Гена, плохого в этом ничего, разумеется, нет, однако вопрос этот, как мне кажется, требует иного, несколько более тонкого подхода, нежели просто взять и открыть на форуме тему с вопросом о сравнительной "крутизне" инструментов различных производителей.


----------

